# How to search for Series 1?



## omniGames (Dec 25, 2006)

I have a Philips Series 1 with Lifetime service. I want to search the forums for info specific to this model but I cannot search for "Series 1". Every time I try, I get an error...
"The search term you specified (1) is under the minimum word length (2) and therefore will not be found. Please make this term longer."

How do I search for "Series 1"?
Is this 2-letter-minimum restriction really necessary? Does it really matter?


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Did you put "series 1" in quotes in your search? I just did, and it worked.


----------

